# Bengal cross kitten needs a new home, not being looked after



## Guest (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi there. My neighbour currently has an 8 month old bengal kitten cross which she's had for just over 3 months. He is neutered and had his injections etc, but my neighbour can no longer keep him. The reason why is two fold.

1.) He wees and poos everywhere. She doesn't know why or how to stop the issue. She has 3 children under the age of 7, no internal doors to her downstairs, and it's stressing her out and she can't fix it.
2.) He's not being looked after properly (mine and my partner's view). He's barely grown since she got him and his head now looks way too big for his body. He has no fat on him, and due to the weeing etc she is now locking him outside including during the night time.

She has advertised him on her Facebook page for £30 but hasn't mentioned his "issues" with the litter box. That doesn't sit well with me either and I want to try and get him into a rescue. She has her opinion on the best home he'd be suited for but I don't agree. He has lived with other cats by the way.

Tonight he ran into our house when we got home and I haven't the heart to turn him away. I've fed him some cat food (cos he normally just has biscuits) and I'll set him up in our bathroom for the night. It's 2 degrees outside and windy, he wouldn't stand a chance.

Please help me find somewhere for him to go because I'm so worried about him  He's a lovely, friendly little thing who loves a cuddle and he's so beautiful to look at. Really striking markings.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I suppose the first question is to whether he has been neutered yet? I don't know if Bengals are more prone to toiletting issues than normal moggies so can't really advise on that front....maybe ask on a Bengal forum?
He might do well as a stable/yard cat if his toilet issues are not easy to sort.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Paddypaws said:


> I suppose the first question is to whether he has been neutered yet? I don't know if Bengals are more prone to toiletting issues than normal moggies so can't really advise on that front....maybe ask on a Bengal forum?
> He might do well as a stable/yard cat if his toilet issues are not easy to sort.


OP says he is castrated and vaccinated.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

What part of the country is he living?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I have people who have been home checked wanting a stable/barn cat, so if this it the type of home you are thinking for him, i can easily feed him up until the spring/summer then home to one of these homes.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

has she ever taken him to the vets for a check up. i had a cat years ago who would poo and wee everywhere. she too was very thin. it turned out she had a pancreas deficiency and once on medication she was fine. i'm not saying this cat is the same but if it were my cat i would have tried to get to the bottom of it - it could well be health issues


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi, thanks for the quick replies 

We had him in our bathroom last night with a litter box and he used it three times without failure. I think part of the problem in her house is she wasn't able to keep on top of where he was going, and hasn't eradicated the smell properly.

She shouldn't have got him end of the day. He's fed a pitiful amount of biscuits each day which he doesn't eat, no meat. She's a single mum so doesn't have the money to feed a kitten properly but didn't really know about it. She's not a bad person, just uneducated about it I guess, plus she has two other cats who are fine on biscuits. Lack of food is, in my opinion, the cause for his thinness because he's just not grown. He's the same size (apart from his head) as he was when she got him 3 months ago. His legs seem really short in comparison to his body length and he's skin and bones.

We're based in Stowmarket, Suffolk. If needs be I can travel.

With regards to a barn home I don't know what would be best for him. I know he's very affectionate, very "rubby". Would he get decent human contact that way?


Thanks again for the replies. He's doing so well here currently, surrounded by 3 enormous cats who used to go berserk when they saw him out the window. Actually, credit to them to. Not a hiss or a growl, they just want to be friends with him bless him.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

NexivRed said:


> Hi, thanks for the quick replies
> 
> We had him in our bathroom last night with a litter box and he used it three times without failure. I think part of the problem in her house is she wasn't able to keep on top of where he was going, and hasn't eradicated the smell properly.
> 
> ...


sadly this happens all too often. people think 'cuddly kitten' but don't think about the cost and time involved. so glad he is doing ok with you. is there no way you could keep him


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2013)

Betsy is a Bengal cross and has very long legs and is slim compared to my other 2 but that is just part of being Bengal. I took her to the vets to be weighed as people said she looked thin and it is worrying when people make comments like that but she is a good weight. Getting back to the point I am surprised his legs are short. It would be nice to see a photo.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Basically when we say a barn cat the cat is on its own or with another cat, they get food and water but only an hour(ish) of human contact, they are there to catch mice and rats.
To be honest if he is affectionate i dont think it would be fair for him to be a barn cat, these are mostly ferals.

Surely all this owner needs to do is limit the space until he uses the litter tray all the time, a good clean of carpet/surfaces and put food down which he will eat.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

CC.... I understand what you say about barn cats...but surely in _some_ circumstances, say a busy stables, then a cat would get lots of human contact during the working day? But maybe the pooh/weeing is just because he had marked spots in the previous home and will soon resolve.
I do think Bengals are drawn to a proper meat, raw diet so it is no wonder the poor thing wont eat biscuits.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2013)

cats galore said:


> sadly this happens all too often. people think 'cuddly kitten' but don't think about the cost and time involved. so glad he is doing ok with you. is there no way you could keep him


Out of the question I'm afraid, for several reasons. We live in rented and are allowed 4 cats, mostly cos I said they're primarily in the cattery (they're not, not at this time of year!) Also the OH would never allow it, I'm surprised he allowed me our recent addition! And tbh I don't really want 5 cats. My cats are house cats with litter boxes and 4 is enough. Lastly we just wouldn't be able to afford to feed another one. We feed raw so there's no compromise by getting cheaper meat or biscuits. I also can't afford to insure a new, younger cat.

Some pics for you 














































These pictures show how lovies he is 



















This one displays how his legs are so small compared to the rest of him, especially his head.










I know it's not really a fair comparison comparing him to a coon, but he here is with my 24 week old female Maine Coon. I'd imagine he should be bigger than this at 8 months old?


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Cute as a button!


----------



## dancemagicdance (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh my :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: Such a shame that my OH has put his foot down at three...


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Paddypaws said:


> CC.... I understand what you say about barn cats...but surely in _some_ circumstances, say a busy stables, then a cat would get lots of human contact during the working day? But maybe the pooh/weeing is just because he had marked spots in the previous home and will soon resolve.
> I do think Bengals are drawn to a proper meat, raw diet so it is no wonder the poor thing wont eat biscuits.


Sorry, i havent been rescuing cats that long and each stable home on my list said they only stay there 1/2 hours per day. Of course if it was a busy stable that would im sure be different.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Sorry, i havent been rescuing cats that long and each stable home on my list said they only stay there 1/2 hours per day. Of course if it was a busy stable that would im sure be different.


CC You are right. This one does look very much a _people_ cat. We had a great cat at my yard but I was the only one who fed him...ever...and he would follow me round like a dog. He would wait at the top of the lane and run after my car. The others would comment that he had caught a rat etc but that was it. I never saw them pick him up or pet him. He is lovely, pretty colour and obviously likes attention.


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Ohhhh bless, if you can get him down (or up?!) my way I'm sure I can rehome him somewhere. He's beautiful!
x


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2013)

That's fantastic! I'll arrange a day with my other half cos it'll mean picking him up an hour late from work. Would Tuesday be any good? Because my son goes to nursery that day so I won't have to drag him along 

Just letting my neighbour know where he's been the past two days (eek!) and putting it by her. She'll be nuts to say no, but he's still her cat so it's her call.

Thank you so much for the offer and I'll let you know. He is an absolute darling, will stay in your arms receiving lovies indefinitely. I was holding him in our kitchen and he was shivering  I was in a t-shirt and felt fine, he really feels the cold. The snow is 2 inches deep round here now so I'm so thankful he ran into our house Friday night!


----------



## LittleOwl (Jul 27, 2012)

Oh, if we weren't so very far away (Northumberland) we would happily take him - we have had bengals before. Sounds like he just needs the attention he deserves. Bless you for caring about him.


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Tuesday is fine with me, I am collecting two cats from another thread at M6 country services Tuesday afternoon so am out and about collecting cats! Have you spoken to the "owner" ? Xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Your busy then.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes I've spoken to her and she's agreed. I'm glad because I found an add for him today on Preloved 

She wants to come with me, so would it be alright if when we drop him off nothing is said about is poor care. She's a wonderful person at heart, she's just made terrible decisions about getting this kitten and looking after him. She'd be so heartbroken if she really knew what her actions would mean. Today when I told her he was here she said just kick him out if he gets annoying. I know she's saying that because she truly believes he'd be alright outside in this weather. But he's an underweight, shorthaired kitten with no winter coat and I'm sure he'd be at risk of dying from the cold. Hell, it's happening to people! 

Would some time between 4:00pm and 4:30 be appropriate?

Thank you again.


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

No problem, don't worry at all, I was just wondering if it would be easier for you if I waited for you at the m6 country services? As Im going to be there around there Tuesday afternoon anyway? Otherwise my OH will be home. I am rubbish with directions etc so have no idea if that's better for u? X


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm coming from Stowmarket so will be travelling on the A14 to and past Cambridge, and then on to the A45. 

This will be my route: (deleted)


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

I can come back on the A45 and meet u in the services if its easier for you?


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2013)

Whereabouts are the services? I'm just going to drop my son off at nursery, but I'll pm you my mobile number so you can reply to that, okay?  Change of plan slightly in that my neighbour can't come because she has a parent's meeting but we're still going ahead with bringing him today.


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Just to update you all, this little boy is going to his new home on Friday, he has come on leaps & bounds. He has made friends with our own cats & has been playing & cuddling them! He will be meeting his new brother on Friday who is also a Bengal cross and is not much older than him so hopefully they will be the best of friends! Since he has gained a bit of weight he looks much healthier and is more confident. Will post some new photos up when the owner has sent me some x


----------



## 1336252 (Sep 22, 2012)

Just read this thread. Poor little mite! I'm so glad he's going to a new home. Are there any new photos?


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

This is a new shot of Roly having a lie-in. He loves to curl around my head on my pillow at night and nibble my nose everytime I fall asleep...I will really miss him when he goes tomorrow
x


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

What a lovely ending 

Well done OP and C.A.R!


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

CaninoAnimalRescue said:


> This is a new shot of Roly having a lie-in. He loves to curl around my head on my pillow at night and nibble my nose everytime I fall asleep...I will really miss him when he goes tomorrow
> x


Gorgeous pictures. And really, really nice to hear he's destined for a happy ending!


----------

